# Older vs. Younger/ treat taming



## Double_budgiee (Oct 8, 2018)

My two youngest budgies have mustard up the courage to eat millet from my hand, in fact they are quite eager to hop on my hand for the millet. My only concern is, will i ever be able to hold them without the millet? I am afraid i will lose their trust if i stop rewarding them. On another note, my older budgies (both around 9 months old, youngest are 5-6 months) don't seem to want to trust me. They aren't much older, but they did have a previous home while the babies haven't. Any tips on gaining their trust as well?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It takes quite awhile for any budgie to learn to trust you. The older birds will come to trust you over time but it may take longer than with the other two. 
Just keep working with them on a regular and consistent basis each and every day.
You may want to consider trying clicker training with them.

Positive Reinforcement Trainging

Basics of Clicker Training

Best wishes!*


----------

